# cool1 tit 0



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

how did this guy keep his cool for so long  because i would have hit him with a hammer :x

http://www.boreme.com/boreme/funny-2009 ... ute-p1.php


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Was that Joey Barton ?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Class


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Have that :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Thought Joe had been taking pictures of birds :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

what a total fucking cock......... id have nutted the prick as soon as he cum ed :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

absolutlly BRILLIANT !!!!


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Class :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

skiwhiz said:


> Thought Joe had been taking pictures of birds :lol: :lol: :lol:


just wet myself when I read that classic!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

bet that lad feels like a total knob now.fucking brill :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wul said:


> bet that lad feels like a total knob now.fucking brill :lol:


looks like a knob, sounds like a knob, acts like a knob, now feels like a knob,,,, is a knob !!!!! ( good to see at least one of these fkn horrors get their comeuppence ),, was that other guy cool or what !!!!


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Brilliant! :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

nice world we live in


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

That is most definitely a case of justifiable violence in my eyes, entertaining but sad also.

Charlie


----------

